# AKG K403 Unboxing



## gulati.ishank (Feb 29, 2012)

AKG K403​
*i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/gulatiishank/jbl-akg.jpg

SPECIFICATIONS
Supra-aural
Open Headphone
1.5m Cable
30 mW of Max Power Input
16 Hz - 21000 Hz Headphone Frequency Response
32 ohm Headphone Impedance

WHAT'S IN THE BOX
Nothing other than this pair of cans.

BUILD QUALITY
It has a plastic body (though doesn't look cheap at all) with a metal adjustable headband similar to portapro.
Cable is of dual sided type bu it's tangle prone.
It has foam pads instead of leather cups which i think is uncomfortable for some people.
They clamp on your head tightly and can be uncomfortable for long time usage but i think they will adjust according to your head soon.
Moreover,it's ultralight (65 gms)
SOUND
I don't know much about technical terms but i can tell that it sounds best with rock genre.
Treble- too good for the price.
Bass- its just enough for me but it's very thumpy or boombass type, it's just neutral i think.
Clarity- sq is awesome,it's loud enough,i can litsen every instrument clearly and distinctly and this is all i can say about it.

PROS
Nice sq
Ultraportable
Nice treble
Very much affordable(I think one of the best under 2k)

CONS
A bit low on bass
No carrying pouch
Sound leakage(at full volume other people can also enjoy your music)

PICS

*i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/gulatiishank/1-1.jpg

*i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/gulatiishank/2-1.jpg

*i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/gulatiishank/3.jpg

*i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/gulatiishank/4-1.jpg


*i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/gulatiishank/DSC00960.jpg

*i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae190/gulatiishank/5-1.jpg


----------



## Sarath (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice pair of cans. Congrats. 

You forget to mention the price. Don't give a shocker in the end


----------



## Krow (Mar 1, 2012)

He said it was under 2k. 

Looks nice. But I disagree with the cons. It is an open can, so sound leakage is not a con to be honest.


----------



## Skud (Mar 1, 2012)

From where? Nice cans btw.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, nice cans, but from where did you buy them?


----------



## gulati.ishank (Mar 1, 2012)

Krow said:


> He said it was under 2k.
> 
> Looks nice. But I disagree with the cons. It is an open can, so sound leakage is not a con to be honest.



Agreed
but i thought i should mention it.


----------

